# Available to join lease or club



## Livewildforlife (Feb 1, 2016)

Any leases or clubs in sw ga that is looking for members please feel free to contact joe 334-685-4552.  I am avid outdoorsman recently relocated to area looking for a lease or club membership for the 2016-2017 season.  Interested primarily in deer hunting. Yet also enjoy to hunt turkey's, hogs, small game and predators.  Willing to take any and all opportunities under consideration.


----------



## EricL (Feb 14, 2016)

If you find one I'm in also looking for the same orwe can try and lease some. I have a couple of guys interested


----------



## Livewildforlife (Feb 14, 2016)

Contact me thru 334-685-4552.  Like to talk about getting few guys together to lease.  There is several timber tracts available with more coming available almost daily.


----------



## Livewildforlife (Feb 20, 2016)

Ttt


----------

